# Game #77: Cavs @ Hornets (4/10/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 77*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(46-30) @* *New Orleans/Oklahoma City** (37-38)*

_*Monday, April 10, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBATV*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Ford Center*, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*NEW ORLEANS/OKLAHOMA CITY HORNETS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland needs to pick up the ball in transition and stop penetration. The Cavs may need to experiment with schemes and defenders to stop Chris Paul if he torches Cleveland’s starting unit.

*•* The Cavaliers need to play with intensity and play quality basketball from the first quarter on. If Cleveland grinds the entire game and doesn’t wait until the second half to try and win the game, they can grind this one out.

*NEW ORLEANS/OKLAHOMA CITY HORNETS’ NOTES*

*•* Outhustle Cleveland and bring energy and passion to the game. Leave Eric Snow and clog the lanes, go for deflections and steals. Try to disrupt Cleveland’s offensive flow in order to get them playing a choppy, chaotic, disorganized game. 

*•* Score off Cleveland's turnovers for easy baskets. The Hornets need to capitalize on the Cavaliers' mistakes because Cleveland will push the ball on New Orleans/Oklahoma City whenever there is an opening. If the Hornets fail to punish Cleveland for sloppy play, the Cavs will have a field day on offense.

*OVERVIEW*

The Cavaliers bounced back from their loss against the Knicks with an impressive win over the Nets. In order to head into the playoffs on a good note and to help LeBron James in his MVP campaign, the Cavs need to close out these final games strong. The Hornets are a fiesty group that comes to play and shows tremendous heart. The fans in Oklahoma City are some of the best in the league. The Hornets will have a great crowd backing them, giving them energy throughout the game. Therefore, Cleveland needs to handle their business and keep the crowd out of the game.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

we can win this one as long as our momnetum from the nets game carries on to this one, the hornets are fighting for a playoff spot so they wont be easy to beat


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I didnt know where too post this. But has anyone thought about how we are actually gonna have our rotation in coming into the last couple games and playoffs with Larry Hughes back and Flip and DJ playing so well of late. I have a feeling and you can already notice DJ is getting lost in the shuffle because his usual 5:00 sub time in the 1st quarter isnt happening anymore. 

This would have been ok with me about 2 months ago, but after his month of March and his 3pt shooting. What do you think will become of him, he is a ego type of player, and plays off pride and confidence, do you think he will lose that along with his minutes?

And do you see Larry starting over Flip in the first game of the playoffs?

Also I hope Mike Brown has realized he has some players in Drew and AV since Zydrunas has been out they have really stepped up and deserves more minutes out there on a regular basis.

I want your thoughts


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Drew + AV = Good things happen on the court for the Cavs.

The person who needs to be lost in the shuffle is Snow: he's too much of a liability right now and should be saved for defense against physical Sg's. He can't guard PG's anymore and offense stalls with him out there.

We need this game if we want a chance at 50 wins: we still have road games at Detroit and Washington - I doubt we win both of those


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes has slowly been playing better and better. He still has rust on his game but at some point soon a decision will have to be made on when he is moved into the starting lineup. 

Flip to his credit has risen his level of play and is making it clear he wants to remain a starter. He is so reliable late in games, you almost have to keep him on the floor. How would he react to coming off the bench again?

That is gonna become an issue, unless as Pioneer says we start to cut Snow's minutes. He can be a "starter", as long as Brown is playing the right people in the critical stretches.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I perdict that chris paul will torch us for a 30+ game, but we will still win


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _LeBron James & Co. look for their second straight win on the road tonight in Oklahoma City._
> 
> *Cavs trying to stay on unbeaten path*
> *Hornets hungry for West playoff spot*
> ...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> I perdict that chris paul will torch us for a 30+ game, but we will still win


LOL! The last time someone predicted something that Paul will do was right. They predicted a triple double against Toronto and he did it. The crowds have been great but they haven't been selling out as of late. But still healthy crowds nonetheless. Should be a sellout tonight as the people in OKC have never seen King James up close. The energy should be there. But I still think the Cavs will win.

Will Big Z play tonight?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

It has been a really long time since we played these guys. They were our first game of the year and this time they are one of the last team we play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/New Orleans/Okla City Hornets Preview*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Fred Carter just said he changed his MVP vote to Lebron James in the pregame show on NBA TV :clap: 

Need this win to keep the momentum going


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did you guys just see that move by Andy? Jordanesque.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Chris Paul is a bad, bad man. 

Cleveland trails by three points (23-26) at the end of the opening quarter. The Hornets finished the quarter on a 14-7 run.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I havent watched a game in oklahoma city yet. It looks like the crowds is right over the court. Prety cool to watch in HD


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

no one in the league can beat us if donyell and djs shot are falling


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

LeBrons shot is pretty terrible so far tonight. But we should be killing this team. We are just too lazy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Hornets are reminding me of the Bulls. Both teams have small killer guards that give us fits. We don't have our own killer runts to sub into the game and strike back with.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

We are shooting 62.5% and we're down by 8. That is both concerning and downright peculiar.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

remy23 said:


> The Hornets are reminding me of the Bulls. Both teams have small killer guards that give us fits. We don't have our own killer runts to sub into the game and strike back with.


Yeah the little guys can be annoying to us, but thats not why we're losing. 2nd shots on offensive rebounds are whats killing us.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Eeck, Hughes shot is just terrible so far tonight


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I still think Hughes' shot is flat (even by his standards). A little more arc would be nice.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Within 4 now and Lebron coming back in for Hughes


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah it's been real flat. Not only that but I think he's rushing it, he's a bit too eager to get his time back. That was probably the longest that I've seen LeBron off the floor all season.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Paul is nice, but it's Claxton that's been killing us with his penetration and either passing or shooting.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

SamTheMan67 said:


> no one in the league can beat us if donyell and djs shot are falling


 Except the Hornets


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah lead ballooning up again


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Except the Hornets


We're playing like this is preseason. I don't think they really care about this game. But dangit I still want 50 wins.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Plays like that last one... I just hope I don't have to see that next year (Paul coming in and dunking without any attention).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rebounding is killing us. The Hornets are not a good rebounding team. Mike Brown won't be happy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by eleven points at halftime (52-63). The Hornets ended the quarter on a 14-7 run (deja vu?).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shades of the NYK game. Pathetic effort on the glass by our big guys. What our we getting outrebounded by 20? Hornets haven't missed a FT either it seems. 

Lebron has been playing lazy most of the game, he needs to pick it up in the 3rd.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Whats funny to me is that I'm not at all impressed by the Hornets. They really can't stop us from getting inside at will on offense. So why the heck are we losing to this team? They are clearly more physical inside, but most of that is just effort. We're just not getting it from anyone on the floor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^No kidding, the Cavs are shooting 59% and down 11! That's absurd.

It's purely a lack of effort on the boards.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It's simply this team's fate, their style of play. Either they play horrible in the 1st half and have to resort to becoming The Comeback Cavs or the team plays well in the 1st half, only to get destroyed in the 3rd quarter. It's always something with this team, one or the other and that bothers me to no end.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The coach needs to light a fire under these guys asses. Bench people if the don't want to play: let em sit


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The problem is that it's everyone. There is no one to sit. Varejao had 1 rebound in the half 1. ONE
Thats ridiculus. But it's not just rebounds we're not getting to lose balls and just making stupid plays like that one that led to Pauls dunk. Somebody should have broken his butt in half trying to dunk, but everybody left him.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

2 pt game =P


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs are honestly annoying me with these stretches of lazy *** play and then "turn it on" crap against bad teams.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

resign flip, geez


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Wow i was bored of watching us get no rebounds so i turned on my xbox360. I just turned back to the game and now we are winning. thats funny


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Are the Hornets like the best FT shooting team in the league? Damn.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

eric snow gets T'ed after a foul call.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

These refs are trying to kill us.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

18-5 run


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is wrong with our big guys tonight on the boards? Gooden is getting manhandled by West, he needs to man up.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I blame Varejao more than I do Gooden. But Varejao has been doing well in the second half, but 1 rebound in the first half was pretty unforgiveable.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

http://mfile.akamai.com/12176/wmv/cavaliers.download.akamai.com/12176/gooden_tips_060406.asx

cmon drew..


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

The one and only time Marshall is feeling it and he has 11 minutes of playing time. I noticed that DJ is already being snubbed of his 5:30 minute left in the 1st/3rd quarter sub. And his been strocking it as well.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> The one and only time Marshall is feeling it and he has 11 minutes of playing time. I noticed that DJ is already being snubbed of his 5:30 minute left in the 1st/3rd quarter sub. And his been strocking it as well.


haha as you say it marshall checks into the game.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

flip is going crazy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to resign Flip


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

From down 11 to up 6. Now I hope they just keep pushing it out. As long as they rebound this team should annihilate the Hornets.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> The one and only time Marshall is feeling it and he has 11 minutes of playing time. I noticed that DJ is already being snubbed of his 5:30 minute left in the 1st/3rd quarter sub. And his been strocking it as well.


Yep good point, it looks like DJ minutes are going to be reduced for Hughes. I'd rather Snow's minutes continue to drop, he's been awful.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

cavs are shooting 59 % and we held the hornets to 12 pts in the 3rd ( we scored 29 (


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We need to resign Flip


Duh :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hornets are shading their entire team to Lebron


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

damn, how many blocks does marshall have in the last 4 games, its gotta be at least 8


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

How does that play differ from the foul called on Marshall. These refs are clearly helping out the home team.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

brown sits james? wtf?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn our shooters are clicking (Is LBJ on the bench??)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs almost in the penalty already! These refs are a joke


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

yes he is.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hornets in the penalty with 8 mins left.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

why is lebron sitting, i dont understand


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

What I hate about little guys is that they get off balance toss up some crap flail their arms and fall and we get a foul. That was Bull**** call sending the rookie to the line to possibly tie up the game. How does a rookie get that call?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Hornets don't even have to score actual field goals, they might be able to win the game on the FT line.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

quench23 said:


> why is lebron sitting, i dont understand


Well you pick your reason, you were up 6. You have the homecourt clinched and he plays the most minutes in the NBA.

Also if you look at the boxscore you would think we were up by 20. 65% from 3pt line and 56% from the field. But the little things like 18 offensive rebounds too 4 and 24 fouls to 13.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

quench23 said:


> why is lebron sitting, i dont understand


Because the game doesn't matter that much. Not as much as not overkilling Lebron's minutes in front of the playoffs. With Hughes back Lebron should be able to sit and the Cavs should be able to compete.

But for the love of god...REBOUND!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate to complain about officials, but they are definitely having an effect on this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Flip is good.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

They are rolling the entire defense over to LeBron. The unfortunate part is that they are getting a ton of free throws on the other end. Make these clowns make a shot


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

i wouldnt say having 3 more mins would "overkill" his minutes, but ok. 
lebron is 21 years old, he can play 45 mins a game it dosent matter to him, he even said so.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Boy was that a late call.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Kirk trying to talk trash to James and AV getting in Kirk's face.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We can't defend Paul right now because of all the damn foul calls. He flails his arms he's going to the line, gonna be tough to pull this one out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha who is Kirk Snyder? I mean, I know who he is. But he's talking garbage to Lebron. Hope it's akin to tugging on Superman's cape. I like how Andy got up in his face.

The Cavs defense is bad now, because they are all scared to touch any of the Hornets players.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Kirk trying to talk trash to James and AV getting in Kirk's face.


I hope he does try to talk trash to LBJ, we'd win the game guaranteed. Lebron plays at another level when he gets angry.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

quench23 said:


> i wouldnt say having 3 more mins would "overkill" his minutes, but ok.
> lebron is 21 years old, he can play 45 mins a game it dosent matter to him, he even said so.


Believe me the a little bit of rest rejuvenates the body. Those 3 minutes of rest will do him good as we go into the postseason.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Seeing how much better he has played with the recent games being played with a few days off, I would have to diagree. He was clearly tired after the All-Star break IMO


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

fitty fitty at the FT line splits of course.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Cavs will win.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just happy Andy made one of them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Stop and this game is over


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

remy23 said:


> Kirk trying to talk trash to James and AV getting in Kirk's face.


They're getting cocky because they've held him to 30 points on 50% shooting. This is one of his worse games in quite a while.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ridiculous.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

That call was absolutely terrible. Paul actually clears Anderson and gets a foul call. Such bull. Man these refs are killing us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Paul flails his arms he's going to the line


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

You're the coach. What play do you call?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha he hits him with his chest?

No. Paul jumps into Anderson's chest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> You're the coach. What play do you call?


Lebron to the rack.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Isolation for Lebron (NO PICK AND ROLL)


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

remy23 said:


> You're the coach. What play do you call?


Spread it... Screen and roll Gooden and Bron... Kick to Larry for the 20 footer cavs up 3 with 5 seconds left


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Snow inboundes ball at the low post, james does a 360 dunk with an and 1, breaks rim, paul gets hit in the face, the referees get a heart attack. 


cavs win

thats the play i would call.

edit
; no brainer really :biggrin:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

These calls are just terrible and just about all of them are going against us.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How is that a foul on one end and not on the other?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's ridciousl. I'm sorry, that's unbelievable.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is going on with the refs?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

These refs are ridiculus. How is that not a foul. LeBron got hit and no call then they run out and get a foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Is this charity for the Hornets? What a ****in joke.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

:10) [CLE] James Layup Shot: Missed Block: Brown (2 BLK)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Whatever. Iso for Lebron let him fire up the last shot, don't leave any time on the clock.

Actually Lebron should just blow to the basket, force them to make a call.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

You're the coach. You only have 5.8 seconds remaining in the game. Do you go for a quick kick-and-pitch play off the pick-and-roll, or tell LeBron to to take the pull up jumper in isolation?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

quench23 said:


> :10) [CLE] James Layup Shot: Missed Block: Brown (2 BLK)


Yeah he got a block without touching the ball. There was two fouls on that play. A blocking foul, and Brown hanging on Lebron's arms.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> You're the coach. You only have 5.8 seconds remaining in the game. Do you go for a quick kick-and-pitch play off the pick-and-roll, or tell LeBron to to take the pull up jumper in isolation?


NO pick and roll, the Hornets will just trap. Spread the floor and let Lebron ISO


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Whatever. Iso for Lebron let him fire up the last shot, don't leave any time on the clock.
> 
> Actually Lebron should just blow to the basket, *force them to make a call.*


What if the call isn't made? You're screwed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry Hughes to the bucket. Suprising everyone.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Have Lebron go to the rack and force them to make a call


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Buzzer beater number 2.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Uh Oh


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

HAHAHA, Lebron just won his MVP


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron!

Hey Shaq Diesel, where you at boy?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's LBJ's go-to clutch shot.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

really?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I guess Lebron isn't clutch lol


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Bang Bang Bang!!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

remy23 said:


> LeBron!
> 
> Hey Shaq Diesel, where you at boy?


 they cant dog my boy bron now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

HAHAH did you see Lebron glare at the crowd? That's awesome stuff.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

where's Kirk Synder now lol?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Watch them call a foul.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

rofl just imagine if that 3 had missed. just imagine how pissed we all would have been.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

LeBron with the Gamewinner?

he's been off all night and calmly knocks down the shot


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

M-v-p


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Someone email Ric Bucher.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

remy23 said:


> What if the call isn't made? You're screwed.


And they'd been doing that to us all night.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> M-v-p


Not locked up yet, need a strong performance against Detroit to convince Stein & co.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> LeBron with the Gamewinner?
> 
> he's been off all night and calmly knocks down the shot


 LOL off all night for Lebron equals this boxscore:

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>42</td> <td>12-24</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>8-12</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>32</td></tr></tbody></table>
He is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wat a player


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

once it left his hand, we all new it was going in...It was weired, he hit hte shot and there was no reaction fromt eh crown none what so ever, no whoaaaa, or ohhh, it was odd....and ppl say he aint clutch..I think that knotted up his mvp trophy, i wanted Wade to get it ovbiously but the way we've played as of late were not getting it, adn you guys have played great as of late..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remy23 said:


> LeBron!
> 
> Hey Shaq Diesel, where you at boy?


I'll give you credit, that was a nice shot. Props to the guys who've had "verbal battles" with me *all year*, LeBron is stepping up lately. (I still don't like Bron shooting an 18 footer when he could've drove on any of the Hornets, but...) But is it me, or do we have a TON of new Cavs fans now??? Cavs fans, you might have become an elite team now if you have new bandwagon fans...Congrats? :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> LOL off all night for Lebron equals this boxscore:
> 
> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>42</td> <td>12-24</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>8-12</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>32</td></tr></tbody></table>
> He is absolutely ridiculous


He still played 42 mins? That's crazy, seemed like he barely played.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

LeBron has been in his zone latley, hes been absolutley sick..props to him, and hte cavs..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll give you credit, that was a nice shot. Props to the guys who've had "verbal battles" with me *all year*, LeBron is stepping up lately. (I still don't like Bron shooting an 18 footer when he could've drove on any of the Hornets, but...) But is it me, or do we have a TON of new Cavs fans now??? Cavs fans, you might have become an elite team now if you have new bandwagon fans...Congrats? :biggrin:


He can't drive when they won't call fouls. The previous play PJ Brown was all over his arm. 

That is his go-to shot though, almost a mirror image of his last gamewinner.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

remy23 said:


> LeBron!
> 
> Hey Shaq Diesel, where you at boy?


Coming in for SD defense he hasnt had the sig up anymore and were just messing around with our Sigs now. Also since the game winner and the month of March and the past 10 games of the Cavaliers the hate of SD and in the house has falling a bit. And maybe in some little way SD is gaining respect for Cavaliers and Lebron. Its just some of the morons on here that make people hate him so much.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

amazing.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

looks liek the Cavs a really legit contenders thsi year, they have a superstar, LeBron, they ahve a big man, Z, and they have role players such as murray...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll give you credit, that was a nice shot. Props to the guys who've had "verbal battles" with me *all year*, LeBron is stepping up lately. (I still don't like Bron shooting an 18 footer when he could've drove on any of the Hornets, but...) But is it me, or do we have a TON of new Cavs fans now??? Cavs fans, you might have become an elite team now if you have new bandwagon fans...Congrats? :biggrin:


The problem was when he took them off the dribble and gets hit, they don't call the foul and ended up with a run out. I'll take the shot if thats the way they are going to play it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bandwagon fans?: B-B, Future, remy, LBJ to LJ, Outlaw have been posting for years on this forum. New guys like CHknwang are 17 and live in the Cleveland area

We just happen to have big game threads thanks to remy's excellent job


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll give you credit, that was a nice shot. Props to the guys who've had "verbal battles" with me *all year*, LeBron is stepping up lately. (I still don't like Bron shooting an 18 footer when he could've drove on any of the Hornets, but...) But is it me, or do we have a TON of new Cavs fans now??? Cavs fans, you might have become an elite team now if you have new bandwagon fans...Congrats? :biggrin:


Thanks for stopping by. I think James thought the Hornets wouldn't allow a drive (I'd be shocked if James could actually get all the way in on that last play). Things have picked up around here. It's cool. I'm liking it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> He still played 42 mins? That's crazy, seemed like he barely played.


 Need to get to 50 wins for that MVP hehe


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

remy for mvp .


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

quench23 said:


> remy for mvp .


co-signed.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

New high water mark of 17 games over 500. Dang, remember the days when we'd get to 10 over and then lose 4 or 5. This is much better.

There were those who said that the Cavs could win 60 games this season and I was totally against that view. Well, I've kinda changed my mind. Had Hughes been around we might have been able to do it. But I'll be happy with the 50 that we look like we'll get.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 103, New Orleans/Oklahoma City 101*

---

Thanks for the love guys. Like the Cavaliers motto: "All for one, one for all." That's why things go smoothly around here. Because of you. So thanks.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

**Note**

All posts in this thread by me, were posted by LBJ to LJ for 3

Please ban him... 

Or atleast send him dirty PMs.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

LOL, I don't think I'd seen any posts for you Tucson. But point noted


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was at the game in OKC and you could just tell LeBron was going to make it when he had the ball. Im really glad I got to see a LeBron gamewinner even though it meant a Hornets loss...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> **Note**
> 
> All posts in this thread by me, were posted by LBJ to LJ for 3
> 
> ...


I think you should just rep me because i was saying Cavs knowledge that made you look good. :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

just on a side note, my sig has been gone for the past week b/c it's too long to post alot in the heat game threads, it just took up too much room....


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Nah, I'm guessing LeBron's game winners are getting to ya. Come on, admit it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/11/2006 | Notes*



> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Ilgauskas sits again*
> ...


It’s nice that LeBron is reaching out to a fellow prep-to-pros player. I remember Benedict_Boozer’s quote as if were yesterday: “J.R. Smith should be a Cav.”


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

quench23 said:


> remy for mvp .


no, danny ferry for MVP! :banana: 

Ok, remy can be runner up! :biggrin: :clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Cavs reflect on city’s tragedy*
> 
> Tuesday, April 11, 2006
> ...





> *Good to the last shot*
> *James’ late jumper gives Cavaliers tight victory*
> 
> Tuesday, April 11, 2006
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

hendrix2430 said:


> no, danny ferry for MVP! :banana:
> 
> Ok, remy can be runner up! :biggrin: :clap:


 Lebron will dedicate his MVP to danny ferry and Remy


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Did anyone notice that they said on Sportscenter that this was LeBrons 4th gamewinner this season? Aren't you the same guys that said that he hadn't had any just a few weeks ago?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

The OUTLAW said:


> Did anyone notice that they said on Sportscenter that this was LeBrons 4th gamewinner this season? Aren't you the same guys that said that he hadn't had any just a few weeks ago?


it's espn...a bunch of ignorant hacks


----------

